# Printer Maintenance



## okuma (Apr 2, 2009)

I have an Epson 38''.
I've been told to print a 8 x 11 test print at least once a month as I do not use this printer very often.

Question: Should I do several prints with different printer settings or will one be adequate.

Thanks in advance,
Allan


----------



## Scott O (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a color chart that I picked up somewhere.  It contains most colors in the spectrum.  I try to use it once a week if I haven't printed recently.  Seems to work as well as anything, but I would be interested if others have ideas...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 2, 2009)

Sounds like the idea is just to make sure the heads are flushed through on a regular basis, so as long as it's something that will use all colours, you'll be sorted.

FWIW, I've had a lot of Epson printers, and I've killed a lot of Epson printers.  The Studio uses them for normal office printing and I made an accidental discovery - the heads (at least on ours) get blocked much more quickly and need cleaning more often when the machine is turned off overnight.  I've taken to leaving the machines on most of the times - and rarely have to headclean now.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 2, 2009)

Victoria is right about letting the printer on. You do not need to print anything using much ink. The print head nozzle check utility in your driver will check each nozzle without much ink and this is all what you want.


----------

